# Pumpe von Corsair H50 macht Geräusche (festplatten-/lüfter-/wasserartig)



## Polysom (3. August 2016)

*Pumpe von Corsair H50 macht Geräusche (festplatten-/lüfter-/wasserartig)*

Hallo,
ich habe vor einiger Zeit (~5-6 Jahre) mir eine Corsair H50 angeschafft um meinen nie übertakteten i5 760 zu kühlen. Das hat auch soweit eigtl. auch ganz gut funktioniert und ich habe seit der Installation an dem PC oder der CPU-Kühlung eigtl. nichts geändert (könnte mich an nichts erinnern auf jeden Fall).

Seit längerer Zeit, kann auch schon seit Einbau sein, weiß ich aber nicht, macht die Pumpe aber eindeutig Geräusche. Ich habe mal eine Audioaufnahme gemacht und hochgeladen: Vocaroo | Voice message (ganz am Anfang halte ich den Lüfter an).
Für mich klingt es nach einer Festplatte unter Last, aber kann man wohl verschieden interpretieren; Auf jeden Fall wurde die Pumpe des H50 aufgenommen.
Die Temperaturen scheinen aber recht normal zu sein (wenn ich sie mit Graka vergleiche). Sie waren bevor ich den Radiator grade eben sauber gemacht hat im Idle so um 45 °C. jetzt sind um 35. Unter Prime 95 waren sie vor Reinigung nicht über 80 °C. Kontextmäßig wäre es vermtl. hilfreich zu wissen, das ich keine funktionierenden Gehäuselüfter habe, also GraKa, H50 + Netzteillüfter alles machen müssen, aber GraKa und Netzteil sind sehr sehr leise und ich habe das Case an einer Seite offen.

Komisch war allerdings das sich dei Geräuschkulisse zw. Idle und Prime 95 kaum - gar nicht veränderte, wenn aber eher der Lüfter der minimal hochdrehte vllt. Nach dem Radiator-Reinigen kommt es mir so vor als sei der Lüfter bisschen leiser, aber das weiß ich nicht genau. Der Unterschied ist auf jeden Fall eher klein und die Pumpe hat sich nicht verändert.

Was man vllt. noch erwähnen sollte ist das ich das Silverstone Fortress FT02 als Gehäuse habe und dort die Anschlüsse nach oben raus gehen. Bei mir ist die Pumpe also ganz normal auf dem Mainboard und an der Gehäusedecke ist dann der Lüfter und der Radiator (das Teil mit den kleinen, gebogenen Metallplatten drin ist das nach meiner Vorstellung) angebracht. Was mir zusätzlich aufgefallen ist, ist das am Übergang der von der Pumpe weggehenden Kabels in Richtung Radiator/Lüfter eine feste, beige, breeig aussehende Masse zu sehen ist. Hier sieht man mal ein Bild, Qualität ist aber eher unterirdisch bzg. auf die gemeinte Stelle wg. Kombination iPad-Kamera + Taschenlampe (ja ich habe fokussiert) da Handy kaputt . 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß jmd. woher das Geräusch kommen könnte und ob man es beheben kann, da es im Leerlauf seitdem die GraKa leise ist und das Case offen schon ziemlich nervt.

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## Polysom (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pumpe von Corsair H50 macht Geräusche (festplatten-/lüfter-/wasserartig)*

push.


----------



## Rangod (14. August 2016)

*AW: Pumpe von Corsair H50 macht Geräusche (festplatten-/lüfter-/wasserartig)*

Ich würde sie ersetzen, reparieren kannst Du hier eh nichts. Sie hat 6 Jahre ihren Dienst verrichtet und zeigt vermutlich erste Alterserscheinungen. Diese kleinen Corsair Aios sind nicht für die Ewigkeit gebaut worden, hatte auch mal eine H60 die mir nach 3 Jahren abgeraucht ist.


----------

